

Show HN: My Google Analytics Today Widget for OS X  - ryno2019
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1006846646?mt=12

======
nthState
Hi,

Can this support multiple accounts?

Thanks

~~~
ryno2019
Not multiple Google accounts, no. But you can share views between Google
accounts instead. Would that solve your problem?

~~~
nthState
Hi,

I haven't tried sharing views between accounts before, I'll take a look.

